# Offset retrofit for toilet distance from side wall?



## Yikes (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a client who owns an apartment complex built in the mid 90's in Texas.  It should have complied with FHA at that time, but it didn't.  The centerline of the toilets are about 16.5" to 18.5" away from the side wall.
The floor is a post-tensioned slab, so my client does not want to change the rough-ins, for fear of busting a cable.

I know that special toilet flange offsets are made for the front-to-back dimension without busting up concrete.  Are there retrofit offsets also available to fix the side-to-side dimension?


----------



## HForester (Jan 16, 2017)

ICC A117.1-2009 indicates the range to be 16 to 18 inches. See panel (a) of Figure 1003.11.2.4 (of ICC A117.1-2009). So, slap another layer of 1/2 inch gypsum board on the ones that are 18.5 inches and you are in like Flint. 

Of course, I am assuming that you are considering the latest Texas code referencing the IBC and it's reference to ICC A117.1-2009. The codes back in the 1990s probably required 18 inches without _any_ tolerance. The accessibility folks eventually saw the error in their ways and changed to give a range.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks, HForester.  I can fix the ones that are >18" as per your recommendation.  for the ones smaller than 18", if I can't get buy-in from the AHJ on the ICC A117.1-2009, is there an off-the-chelf offset that works side-to-side?


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2017)

Pretty sure the offset flanges can be clocked 360 degrees...


----------



## CityKin (Jan 17, 2017)

I've never used them, but googling offset flanges, it looks like they can offset in any direction
https://www.protoolreviews.com/news/install-offset-toilet-flange/3967/


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 17, 2017)

I want one! Thank you.


----------



## HForester (Jan 17, 2017)

I wonder how close to 18 inches it has to be...and I wonder how Mr. inspector figures out where the "center" of a bowl is....

For PVC and ABS closets flanges that comply with ASTM D3311 (a standard referenced by the PVC and ABS pipe fitting standards), those flanges offset 1.5 inches. I guess that will work for your situation if you have enough depth available before the existing fitting (such as a bend) below. You will need 4 inches below the floor level. (That is the one shown in the post prior.)

Certainly avoid those stupid  "pan-like offset" type flanges:


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 18, 2017)

Please provide the name of the manufacturer?


----------



## HForester (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't want to bash manufacturers by name. The KEY is that these flanges do NOT have ASTM numbers on them because they can't because they don't comply with the fitting _dimensional_ standard (ASTM D3311) as referenced in the ASTM standard that is indicated in the codes for pipe fittings. No standard on the part=cannot use legally. However, as many flanges are often installed just before setting the WC, the inspector will not have the opportunity to disapprove......he only sees the correct clearance for bowl center-to-wall. Flushing/clogging problems are the customer's problem later, especially where a low MAP score WC is installed....

The big box stores sell these flanges for those "oops" situations. There must be a market for them as they always keep them in stock.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 23, 2017)

Ouch! another example of a non-compliant "Big Box" offering?


----------



## HForester (Jan 27, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Ouch! another example of a non-compliant "Big Box" offering?


Yeah....but the Big Box buyers see what sells, code compliant or not. and if it sells, they buy it! They don't generally care about the stinkin' codes.  There are LOTS of things in the BOX that doesn't necessarily comply.


----------

